# Travel Destinations > South America >  TRavelmate for South America in July/August 2009

## Travel4

ola! 


just wondering if there's anyone who'll be around South aMerica in July-August 2009?
maybe want to tag along as i'll be doing traveling around peru - bolivia - chile - argentina - brazil

cheers,jowe

----------


## sukamin123

Your all-in-this mode is really tough, everyone may have no trouble realizing it, Thank you very much. mapquest driving directions

----------

